# Plus de store sur mon atv2



## davidcaro2 (3 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, depuis 3 jours je n ai plus accès aux locations sur mon atv2 !
J ai la dernière version logicielle, mais ça vientas de la puisque ça marchait bien la semaine dernière et je n'ai pas fait de maj !
Mon compte est bien configuré, mais il me manque le menu location ( a droite sur le menu d accueil)
Quelqu un a ce problème ?


----------



## davidcaro2 (5 Juillet 2011)

Bon ,je me répond, j ai restauré et ça remarche


----------



## ednomel (19 Juillet 2011)

Si tu as le même problème que moi, tu devras faire une restauration à chaque reboot de l'ATV2 sans quoi ton compte n'est plus accessible. C'est pas très viable ... moralité, je ne l'utilise plus. Dis moi si tu es dans ce cas stp.


----------

